# Schneckenplage



## terra (23. Apr. 2008)

Hallo liebe Garten und Teichfreunde  
Ich habe unter den Steinplatten die den Teich umranden, unmengen von Kleinen und großen __ Schnecken kleben!!! 
Der Vorbesitzer hatte schon mal angedeutet dass keine Blumen lange halten, da sie bald von den Schnecken  vernichtet wurden.:beeten 
Weiß jemand RAT!!! 
Würde mich freuen!!
Liebe Grüsse 
Karin


----------



## Ulumulu (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schneckenplage*

Hallo Karin

Meinst du __ Schnecken, die außerhalb des Teiches leben also __ Nacktschnecken oder meinst du Wasserschnecken?  

Ich nehme mal an das du Schnecken meinst die außerhalb des Teiches leben also im Garten. 
Ich kenne das Problem gut, wir haben hier bei uns in der Gegend sehr viele Nacktschnecken, die gehen ja fast an jede Blume dran.:evil 
Ich hab mir einfach mal dieses Schneckenkorn geholt, das gibt es im Baumarkt bei den Schädlingsbekämpfungsmitteln.:smoki 
Seit dem habe ich seit letztes Jahr ruhe mit Schnecken sind nur noch wenige Einzelfälle.

Angeblich soll das Schneckenkorn ungefährlich sein für andere Tiere allerdings würde ich es nicht zu nahe am Teich rumstreuen weil es doch nicht so ratsam wäre das es da reinfällt.
Sonst denken die Fische das sei Fischfutter. 

Es gibt aber auch noch die andere Möglichkeit die Schnecken einfach einzusammeln und wegbringen. Auf welcher Art auch immer.
So kann man die Anzahl auch dezimieren.


----------



## terra (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schneckenplage*

Hallo Daniel,
Ja es sind __ Nacktschnecken. Ich habe Hund und Katze, meinst du das geht? 
Sammeln ist gut ,aber ich glaube das wird sehr mühsam .Es sind zuviel
Hier Bilder vom Teich vor 4Wochen
Liebe Grüsse Karin


----------



## Alex45525 (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schneckenplage*

Hallo terra,

schöner Teich, so direkt an der Terasse.
Und ein hübsch bemoostes Ufer hast Du auch. Sehenswert!
Wenn das vor vier Wochen war, sind die Pflanzen inzwischen sicher auch viel weiter. Was ist das für eine hübsche (alte?) Mauer links neben dem Teich???

Für Schneckenkorn gibt es auch kleine Köderdosen, wo Katze und Hund nicht richtig rankönnen.
Oder die üblichen Bierfallen (Dose mit Regenschutz, halb eingraben, Bier einfüllen, warten. ). Jedoch dezimieren die im Falle einer Plage nicht gut genug, sind dafür allerdings auch ökologisch unbedenklich.


----------



## Findling (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schneckenplage*

Hallo Karin,

also, ich habe da auch so ne Ecke in meinem Vorgarten, die ist auf einer Fläche von ca. 2 qm mit einem __ Bodendecker dicht bewachsen und darin/darunter fühlten sich die __ Nacktschnecken auch immer sehr wohl. 

Bis mir eine Nachbarin einen guten Tip gegeben hat: Immer nach dem Kaffeekochen mit dem alten Filterinhalt nochmals eine Kanne ansetzen, diesen 2. Aufguss dann über diesen Bodendecker gießen. Ganz normal, als wolle man die Pflanze wässern. Ich weiß nicht, welcher Wirkstoff des Kaffees hier etwas ausrichten soll, aber seit ich das eine Zeit lang gemacht habe, ist das Problem behoben.

Also, versuche es mal. Schaden kann es anderen Tieren und den Pflanzen meines wissens nicht. Für die Pflanzen hatte es, wenn überhaupt, eher eine Düngerwirkung.

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Jürgen E (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schneckenplage*

Hallo Schneckenjäger,

Bierfallen haben den Nachteil, daß sie zusätzliche __ Schnecken aus dem weiteren Umfeld anlocken.
Auf Dauer hilft nur Schneckenkorn oder besser absammeln.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## Christine (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schneckenplage*

Hallo Karin,

das Problem kennen wir wohl fast alle. Gräßlich, die Biester.

Zum Thema Schneckenkorn: Es gibt Sorten, die sind für andere Tiere keinewegs ungefährlich. Darauf würde ich prinzipiell verzichten. Allein wegen der Vögel und Igel.

Und es gibt ein Schneckenkorn, z.B. von Neudorff, das wirklich nur auf __ Schnecken wirkt. Sehr gut sogar. Aber auch dort gibt es einen Haken an der Sache. Das Korn macht die sterbenden Schnecken extrem durstig. Sie stürzen sich in den Teich und dort kommen dann die kleinen, unschuldigen Teichschnecken, die ja teilweise auch Aasfresser sind, und...den Rest kannst Du Dir ausmalen. Zumal dieses Korn wohl Kupfer enthält, was im Teich wohl weniger erwünscht ist, wenn ich nicht irre (Anmerkung: Bitte berichtigt mich, wenn ich das verwechsel!!).

Wir haben uns deshalb für die lästige, aber wirksame Methode Taschenlampe-Spachtel entschieden. Nicht schön, aber wirklich schonend für den Rest der Welt.


----------



## terra (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schneckenplage*

Hallo, Danke für Eure Ratschläge 
Werde das mit dem Kaffee mal ausprobieren.
Die Mauer ist eine Natursteinmauer die der Vorbesitzer selbst gebaut hat,
ich nenne sie "Dornröschenmauer". Habe gestern die Fugen mit Fasadenfarbe aufgefrischt. Zeige hier mal ein paar aktuelle Fotos von gestern. Bin noch nicht fertig mit der Gartenumgestaltung aber so pö-a-pö wird es was. Möchte den Garten in die Mediterane -Richtung umgestalten.
Liebe Grüsse Karin
PS. Habe ca 6 __ Molche oder Lurche(sind oben dunkel und haben einen roten Bauch) und 4 __ Frösche (__ Kröten?sind braun)im Teich entdeckt!!


----------



## Christine (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schneckenplage*

Hallo Karin!



			
				terra schrieb:
			
		

> Werde das mit dem Kaffee mal ausprobieren.



Sehr gute Idee  



			
				terra schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ca 6 __ Molche oder Lurche(sind oben dunkel und haben einen roten Bauch) und 4 __ Frösche (__ Kröten?sind braun)im Teich entdeckt!!



Molche und Kröten - Herzlichen Glückwunsch.  
Spricht für Deinen Teich. 

Die Anlage gefällt mir auch, also wenn ich Kröte wäre... (  Volker - sach jetzt nix!)


----------



## Alex45525 (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schneckenplage*

 

Ja Du blumige Else Du, der Volker ist nicht da, aber da kann ich wohl einspringen... 



> Die Anlage gefällt mir auch, also wenn ich Kröte wäre...



Nein, tatsächlich, Du bist überhaupt keine Kröte.
Auf Deinem Portrait kann ich das ganz genau erkennen.


----------



## Christine (24. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Schneckenplage*

  auf Euch zwei ist Verlaß...Ihr nehmt jede Vorlage dankbar an...:cigar


----------



## Teichfreund (14. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schneckenplage*

Hallo Karin,

ich habe vorgestern Abend auch mehr als 60 kleinen __ Schnecken den Garaus gemacht. War das erste mal für mich und bei den ersten 10 Tierchen hatte ich noch ein schlechtes Gewissen. Dann ist allerdings der Gedanke in mir gereift: Meine Pflanzen und ich oder ihr...:evil 
Die haben mir alles an Pflanzen abgefressen was nur irgendwie fressbar war. Und in meiner Kräuterspirale wollte ich auch kein Schneckenkorn verwenden, genauso wenig im Gemüsegarten.
Vor graumer Zeit bekam ich den Tipp, Rasenschnitt als Mulch zu verwenden. Ich habe das im Blumenbeet ausprobiert und konnte tatsächlich keine Schnecke mehr bei den Pflanzen sehen. Die scheinen mit dem Schnittgut nicht zurecht zu kommen.
Zusätzlich überlege ich mir gerade Tagetes zu setzen, die für Schnecken auch sehr anziehend sein sollen. Da könnte man dann laut einer Bekannten gut Schnecken absammeln.

Gruß, Markus


----------



## Frettchenfreund (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schneckenplage*

Hallo zusammen!

Sichtung letzte Woche in Nachbars Garten.

 

Ist keine so gute Aufnahme, weil stark vergrößert. Dei Themperaturen von 35 °C in der Sonne eine Nacktschnecke?!


@ Elschen

*Nachbars Garten nicht unser!*  

Dieses habe ich nur mal so geschrieben, damit ich Elschen keine Vorlage geben konnte.


Schade, hab ich erst gestern gesehen:



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Die Anlage gefällt mir auch, also wenn ich Kröte wäre... (  Volker - sach jetzt nix! )



Aber Elschen, wie kommst Du darauf, dass ich was sagen würde?    ( höchstens schreiben )



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> auf Euch zwei ist Verlaß...Ihr nehmt jede Vorlage dankbar an...:cigar



Ja, Elschen auf uns ( *Alex45525 und den Frettchenfreund* ) ist Verlaß und wir nehmen wirklich jede Vorlage von Dir gerne an! 

.


----------



## Testpilot (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schneckenplage*

Meine Fische lieben __ Nacktschnecken


----------



## mikozi (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schneckenplage*

Meine auch. Die kleineren __ Nacktschnecken landen alle im Teich. Das ist das reinste Fest für die Kois2


----------



## Testpilot (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schneckenplage*

Nicht wahr !! 
Da drehen meine Koi auch voll ab 
Ich suche schon immer unter den Steinen danach, sind aber mittlerweile keine mehr da


----------



## Jam (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schneckenplage*

Hallo Karin,

das mit der Schneckenplage kenne ich auch ... habe in meinen Gartenanfängen alle 2-3 Tage jeweils über 100 __ Schnecken (die großen Roten) im Garten abgesammelt - und der Garten ist nur ca 150 qm groß. Schraubglas auf, Schnecken rein, Deckel drauf, Mülltonne - Mitleid hatte ich da auch nur am Anfang (man sollte allerdings auf keinen Fall später nochmal ins Glas schauen). 

Von Tagetes würde ich dir abraten, die locken eher die Schnecken der Nachbarn noch zu dir in den Garten.

Ich verwende als Schneckenkorn "Ferramol" von der oben schon genannten Firma. Es hat den Vorteil, dass die Schnecken sich - angeblich satt - wieder verkriechen und man keine Schneckenlaichen rumliegen hat, so wie bei anderen Präparaten.

Unser Hund geht nicht an das Schneckenkorn, von daher - kein Problem.

Zum Absammeln ganz gut sind auch ausgelegte Rindenstücke, darunter verkriechen sich die Schnecks gerne. Im Spätsommer kann man darunter auch die Gelege absaammeln.

Ansonsten hilft nur - verzichten auf die Pflanzen, die die Schnecken mögen - die fressen noch lang nicht jedes Blättchen. Eine entsprechende Liste lässt sich bestimmt zusammenstellen (gab es nicht sowas schon mal???), wenn du willst, kann ich dir schon mal einige aufzählen.

Was mich in diesem Zusammenhang interessiert: Es wird behauptet, dass Igel entgegen der herkömmlichen Meinung die roten Wegschnecken nicht fressen, weil sie Bitterstoffe absondern. Fressen denn __ Frösche/__ Kröten diese schleimigen Plagegeister?

Gruß
Jam


----------



## Christine (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schneckenplage*



			
				Jam schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich in diesem Zusammenhang interessiert: Es wird behauptet, dass Igel entgegen der herkömmlichen Meinung die roten Wegschnecken nicht fressen, weil sie Bitterstoffe absondern. Fressen denn __ Frösche/__ Kröten diese schleimigen Plagegeister?



Also unsere Igel, die eigentlich extrem verfressene Alleswasrumliegtvertilger sind, lassen die roten __ Schnecken, selbst wenn sie im Futternapf rumturnen, links liegen. Und Kröten konnte ich bisher nur beim Verspeisen der kleinen hellen Salatnacktschnecken beobachten...Da wir aber viele Kröten haben und trotzdem die roten __ Nacktschnecken...

Was allerdings hilft: Seit ich weiß, das der große __ Tigerschnegel (Limax maximus http://www.mollusken-nrw.de/weichtier_des_jahres/weichtier2005.htm ) ein Aas - und Fleischfresser ist und ich diesen bei uns im Garten nicht jage, sind die roten weniger geworden. Der mag nämlich auch Schneckeneier und findet sie auch. 

Das gilt übrigens auch für Weinbergschnecken und einige __ Schnirkelschnecken. Also werden auch Gehäuseschnecken bei uns auch nicht mehr bejagt. 

Seit zwei Jahren wachsen bei uns auch wieder __ Funkien. Das war früher nicht möglich.

Hab vergessen: Wer mir als rote Nacktschnecke vor den Spachtel kommt, muß auch dran glauben...


----------



## Frettchenfreund (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schneckenplage*

Hallo Elschen!



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> Das gilt übrigens auch für Weinbergschnecken und einige Schnirkelschnecken. Also werden auch Gehäuseschnecken bei uns auch nicht mehr bejagt.



Wir Retten die aus unsere Umgebung auch immer und nehmen sie mit in unseren Garten. Meine Frau hat letzten mehrere vor den Schneckenkorn der Nachbarin gerettet.

.


----------



## mikozi (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Schneckenplage*

Häuschenschnecken dürfen bei mir auch bleiben. Meine Tochter findet die toll und ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, das sie nur abgestorbene Pflanzen(reste) fressen. Obs stimmt, weiß ich nicht.


----------

